# Lunar Landing IS FAKE!



## TwinBlades (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, guys, I just watched a conspiracy on lunar landing on Vision T.V. If any of you luckly watched this, you may know how awful/shocked/betrayed the U.S.A Government/President LIED about the Apollo Missions. Now, I'm not blaming the people who live in US and saying they suck or anything, I'm just mad about their Government if this is TRUE. I really believe that they lied after watching this 1:30 (2:00, I dunno, was bored) show.

I cant really list all the Evidence to prove it was fake as there were WAY too much literally. I'll do the interesting ones.

-The suits and the ship was made of literally tin foils that can be found in our homes, and other THIN pieces of material. Many people dont know this, but there was a BIGGEST Sun radiation (A "storm/eruption" in the outer surface) was released when Neil Armstrong and the other 2 people "Landed" on the moon. Now they COULD NOT have survied this radiation, BECAUSE the radiation were RIGHT outside of our atmosphere and they were 1000 Miles (I think thats what they said) deep. *The ship WENT right through the radiation and they werent harmed when they came back!*

-After this mission, MANY of the next moon mission were a failure from an "Accident." All the new astranuats were killed purposely. There was a ... (Forgot what word they used) person that checked that the shuttles will be safe and etc. He wrote a 300 page record. After one of the mission "failed" all of this went to court. The safe check guy was killed and his family in a train "Accident" leaving the 300 page record GONE.

-There is a crater found in Area 51 that is IDENTICLE as one found on the "Lunar Mission Image." At that time (Lunar Misson) and still now, Area 51 is HEAVILY guarded. There has been evidence leading to how they FILMED everything at Area 51.

-The lighting of the image and shadows. The images from the Apollo mission were all EDITED! This one is hard to explain. Theres one photo where a guy is behind a shuttle, but the shuttle has a shadow, and the guy is in the shadow but you can see him CLEARLY which means there were multiple lights everywhere (Theres obviously only one, Sun but this one had multiple).

-There was a no blast crater when the shuttle launched from the moon and returning to Earth. (No crater on the moon)

-All the films they have taken (Moon walk and the mobile rover) on the show, they X2 the speed of the original video, when they did it seemed as if they were on Earth, Running when they were "Walking on the moon" and actually driving recklessly.

-Identicle landscapes when different photos were taken.

-How they heck did they capture PERFECTLY nice CLEAR photos? The cameras were literally amounted on their chest. They COULD NOT control the photos as in hold it steady, see what their taking, etc but they took CLEAR photos.

THERE IS WAY MORE CONSPIRACY, but I cant seem to type everything, I tried to find the show on youtube but it seems the show was just released so theres nothing. For me, I definitly believe it was all a hoax and how every other people trying to land on the moon died


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2009)

You should've watched Mythbusters an hour ago. They disproved that the lunar landing was fake. You may say "THE GOVERNMENT MADE THEM SAY THAT", but that's what any idiotic fuckhead conspiracy theorist will say when confronted with the truth.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 21, 2009)

jesus and even in user submitted news?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> You should've watched Mythbusters an hour ago. They disproved that the lunar landing was fake. You may say "THE GOVERNMENT MADE THEM SAY THAT", but that's what any idiotic fuckhead conspiracy theorist will say when confronted with the truth.



Yup. What that dude said.


----------



## TwinBlades (Jul 21, 2009)

Well actually I'm in between the Hoax and Reality. I found the show on youtube. It's into part and its an hour long but it's a interesting video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5MVVtFYTSo (Part 1) You can find the rest in the related video thing.

Btw, so do you think its a hoax or you think we actually made it on to the moon? The Russian shut down their thing cause of the Radiation thing I said above.

Edit: Actually this commerical from Myth Busters, shows little bits from what is on the video I posted above. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JbaM1xNIis&feature=fvw


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2009)

mythbusters already took on the the so called fake landing a long time ago

http://mythbustersresults.com/episode-104-nasa-moon-landing


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Well actually I'm in between the Hoax and Reality. I found the show on youtube. It's into part and its an hour long but it's a interesting video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5MVVtFYTSo (Part 1) You can find the rest in the related video thing.
> 
> ...



Lol, if you're gonna think something from Youtube means conspiracy theories about this or that are true, then you've got bigger problems than the cover-up of one of the most historic events in mankind.

Even if it was fake, it was good enough to scare the Russians and show the US technological superiority to prevent Russia from assraping us.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 21, 2009)

Theres been other and better programmes than mythbuster that have also proven the moon landings to be real and not  fake. And another thing, why would they bother to fake it another five times?


----------



## Jaems (Jul 21, 2009)

MythBusters Lunar Landing Episode was faked.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to believe it was fake, until I read an article (which I can't seem to find anymore) which if you were to read it, it makes that conspiracy video and everybody who took part in it look like retarded monkeys. 

and moreover, here's recent photos of every moon lander still on the moon even with footprints visible 
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/LRO/mult...pollosites.html


----------



## emupaul (Jul 21, 2009)

its so000 real! I too used to think it was fake for a while too but I recently lean towards the real truth that it_* really did happe*_n, but I have always loved space and astrophysics, so I may be biased on my opinion.

People want to say its fake to troll and make other conspiracy theories seem more accurate than they really are.

And how much conspiracy revolve around this man?


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 21, 2009)

Does it really matter of the original landing was fake, at least we reached the moon eventually. lol

edit: haha 1337 post..


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 21, 2009)

People who waste their time with conspiracy theories are just a bunch of fuckheads who need to be smacked. You can't disprove events that actually happened, millions of people saw the space launch and everything surrounding it. Saying the lunar landing was fake is like saying Jesus never existed, you don't fucking know it unless you were there.


----------



## jphriendly (Jul 21, 2009)

Occam's razor....The explanation requiring the fewest assumptions is most likely to be correct.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2009)

Toni Plutonij is FAKE.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 21, 2009)

IDENTICLE TESTICLE!


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 21, 2009)

People that believe the government tells them the truth about everything are a bunch of  moronic jack offs.  I guess a unicorn could blow smoke up your asses and you dumb bastards would call it barbeque.
We never landed on the moon. It is as simple as that.

Funny thing is I tried to see it from both sides. I went on the we landed on the moon sites and read all the crap answers they gave to debunk what some are saying did not happen.  
what is really funny is that everything that could be explained these coons have every kind of answer imaginable.  Ok, so I read and read.  But they were missing components.  Obviously things they couldn't explain away...they 'CONVENIENTLY' left out.  They talked about cross hairs that were etched onto the cameras and gave explanations as to why they disappeared in front of some objects.  Ok, I could see that but they, AGAIN, 'CONVENIENTLY' left out cross hairs that 'MAGICALLY' disappeared behind objects.  Now I am no rocket scientist, but if you take a picture of an object through something etched onto glass, there is no f---ing way in hell that etching should ever in a million...no wait...gazillion years end up behind that object.  NEVER.  If I smeared a camera with chocolate sauce and took a photo that chocolate sauce is not going to appear behind whatever I am taking a picture of.  EVEN HARRY HOUDINI COULD NOT PULL THAT SH-- OFF.
But of course they left that sh-- out.

How about this.  The astronaut is climbing out of the 'lunar landing'.  He is exiting the lunar landing in a shadow.  How the f--k is it that he is lit from head to toe in a shadow.  If you are in a shadow, for example a tree, you will also be cast in that shadow.  You would not be the only thing lit as if there were a spotlight on you.
How could anyone see this sh-- and not think something was up.  That is not the only one, there are many.  I tried that experiment with my friend who is a photographer, and nope still the same out come.  Whatever was in the shadow after I photographed it was just as dark.  We kept it simple b/c the equipment then was simple.

Why don't you government drones think for yourselves and look from all sides.

Here is some other interesting finds with clips of the original video to-you know the one that NASA LOST-to go along with what is being said.

http://www.ufos-aliens.co.uk/cosmicapollo.html

If you don't believe it then hey whatever.  Maybe all those that believe this crap can be sent to the moon along with President Bush.
And I bet you clowns would say Tom Hanks was a real astronaut.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2009)

^nice trolling account


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 21, 2009)

Not to be mean or flame or troll or anything, but honestly i couldnt care less.

- Blinded_Fate


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2009)

also how could the camera work in the vacum of space and the temperatures of between +123°C and -233°C


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I know it's real. Idiots make up stupid conspiracies when they're bored.

Also, since you are in Korea and were turning into a country conspiring flame war, are you helping Kyung Ding Dong Juang Long or what ever make nukes? I'm not sure if they are real!?!?/1/

See how stupid that sounds (even though it was a bad comparison). Lunar Landing is real. Ask Mr. Armstrong... well, he'd probably smack you around a bit and say something groovy.


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2009)

This DSTT is FAKE!


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

We aren't fucking experts in the field, so we wouldn't know. But most of the evidence makes me believe it is true.

I believe in miracles btw.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 21, 2009)

I don`t know. I always thought, that the first person in outer space was a little more special then the moon landing... 

I guess it could be either way.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

why the hell is that flag waving, oh snap! epic fail! so NASA the brilliant minds that they are some years later deiced to released supposedly un-edited video of the landing and stuff that doesn't look shooped at all.... really it doesn't..... lol 4chons.......


----------



## Social0 (Jul 21, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> why the hell is that flag waving, oh snap! epic fail! so NASA the brilliant minds that they are some years later deiced to released supposedly un-edited video of the landing and stuff that doesn't look shooped at all.... really it doesn't..... lol 4chons.......



because it has a special bar in it to make it do that?


----------



## nicman000 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Yawn* I love these kinds of threads, good reading material, very lulzy.

For those who don't know, the majority of doubts surrounding the moon landing were produced by that oh so reliable news network called Fox. The show _"Conspiracy Theory: Did We Land on the Moon?"_ was hosted by an X-Files *actor* and when it finished it told the viewer to make up their own mind based on a whole load of rubbish evidence. Another point about that show was that the argument was entirely one-sided, the majority of the floor time was given to the people who were claiming the landing to be a hoax, with no counter-arguments allowed. I'll be happy to respond to some peoples arguments if I'm around but I would recommend looking here first.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij is FAKE.
> 
> QUOTE(DSGamer64 @ Jul 21 2009, 07:16 AM) People who waste their time with conspiracy theories are just a bunch of fuckheads who need to be smacked. You can't disprove events that actually happened, millions of people saw Toni Plutonij ruling the World. Saying he's fake is like saying Jesus never existed, you don't fucking know it unless you were there.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fake or not, why does anyone care.

I honeslty couldn't care less if people have reached the moon or not.


----------



## eSquire (Jul 21, 2009)

Conspiracy theorists go here.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, since you are in Korea and were turning into a country conspiring flame war, are you helping Kyung Ding Dong Juang Long or what ever make nukes? I'm not sure if they are real!?!?/1/
> Wrong Korea.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.

Anyway, I saw a documentary a while back featuring interviews with some of the actual people involved, who were all saying it was a hoax. At the end, while the credits rolled, there was a blooper reel...Turns out they were just messing with the conspiracy theorists =/


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jul 21, 2009)

I doubt it was fake, and even if it is. russia believed we did it, thats all we needed anyways.
No one here was there, and no one here WASNT there. no one can prove whether or not it was fake.
Reminds me of a very special Cat.


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 21, 2009)

There's a difference in being a healthy skeptic and a plain loon.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 21, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toni quoted meh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I see what you did thar though


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 21, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> _...idiotic unsubstantiated bullshit..._



Since when has a lone person ever convinced anyone on the internet with such ridiculous claims?  GTFO with your trolling and do something good for yourself and/or others, like getting laid or suicide.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you ever watched the movie The Dish. It's a bit of a quirky comedy about the observatory located between Parkes and Forbes in Aust and how it played a role in or shall we say screwed up the role of relaying the televised feed of the lunar landing. 

They story basically goes; they loose the position of the space craft which effectively cuts off the transmission. The story is then a race against time to get the signal back so the event can be relayed back to earth, which of course they do just in the nick of time.

Now this is what I think happened. I don't think they ever got the signal back but, they had a contingency plan where fake footage taken from earth was kept as a back up just in case something screwed up.

So..... Yes the footage is fake and yes they did land on the moon but fucked up the televised feed back to earth.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 21, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That mythbusters episode was totally one sided and made with the sole intention of disproving the conspiracy theories. It wasn't impartial at all. The real issues regarding radiation effecting the crew and cameras have never been addressed or disproved  satisfactorily. There is more scientific fact pointing towards the impossibility of the moon landings, then there is scientific fact pointing to them being possible.

But if you guys are the sort of people that consider mythbusters credible enough to be an authority on anything. And thus able to debunk serious scientific doubts about the validity of the moon landings, I wont even waste my time discussing it with you.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 22, 2009)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......Thanks for posting that man that was.....interesting. Although I didn't understand half of it.  I didn't read all the stuff you guys posted cuz that would take forever ecpecialy when your on a ipod touch like me....but I think the guy who posted this is right I mean a flag that waves to the wind? When there's no wind?! How do you come up with an explanation for that? Oh and ya  I think I sol part of that bid


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> but I think the guy who posted this is right I mean a flag that waves to the wind? When there's no wind?!


momentum


----------



## Elritha (Jul 22, 2009)

It does seem strange that they haven't returned to the moon for so long, nor has any other nation made an attempt like the Russians. Time will tell if it was really true.


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 22, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> It does seem strange that they haven't returned to the moon for so long, nor has any other nation made an attempt like the Russians. Time will tell if it was really true.



They went back a couple of more times after the initial first manned mission on the moon.  One attempt was the famed Apollo 13 mission that failed.

At some point, the price of the mission itself outweighs the goals of the mission.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know whether or not the moon has wind? Have you been there? No, you and the billions of other people on this planet has never been there before, anyone making assumptions about the wind on the moon is an idiot.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually the moon has no wind, however the force of the moon orbiting the around the earth so quickly gives small objects a slight "breeze".

Edit: The quotes are necessary since space is composed of nothing. The flag moves because it has a very small mass which means momentum has a stronger effect on it.


----------



## CyberFish (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If all the Apollo 11 astronauts did was touch down and plant a flag, that would have been plenty. Fulfilling humanity’s dreams needs no peer review. But their contributions were scientific, too.
> 
> A still-operative set of mirrors left by Neil Armstrong about 100 feet from his famous footprint lets scientists ‘ping’ the moon with beams of light. By tracking photons that bounce back, they’ve made centimeter-scale measurements of the moon’s distance from Earth, and of variations in its orbit. They’ve even monitored fluctuations in the the universal force of gravity. (Good news: It’s very, very stable.) Instruments carried by Apollo 11 also measured solar wind and seismic activity. But perhaps the most compelling insights were geological, based on a box full of lunar rocks and some soil packed in by Neil Armstrong to keep the contents from bumping.
> 
> ...



http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/07/apollo11science/

We landed on the moon. Sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 people.

Also, one of you got in Buzz's face about it. Im sure he regrets it now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ez-NpFVwQw

These nuts annoy me. The lunar landing, whatever. Once they start saying 9/11 is an inside job, that makes me nuts and start slapping them around with cold hard facts, and they STILL wont give up. Just goes to show they live in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 world.


----------



## vordul (Jul 22, 2009)

People who believe the moon landing was faked have virtually no proof that has not been debunked as nonsense, and are firm believers in retarded nonsense.

Please see http://www.clavius.org/ for whatever information you require.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> .Oh and ya  I think I sol part of that bid


LOL I mean vid not bid srry


----------



## da_head (Jul 22, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> You should've watched Mythbusters an hour ago. They disproved that the lunar landing was fake. You may say "THE GOVERNMENT MADE THEM SAY THAT", but that's what any idiotic fuckhead conspiracy theorist will say when confronted with the truth.


this.

and honestly, people need better things to do with their lives.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 27, 2009)

:|

Really?

I love conspiracy theories because they make shitty claims like "Oh hur hur hur there are no stars, I've never heard of contrast" and "Oh hyuk hyuk hyuk theres no blast craters and noise because I am not familiar with the way space craft propel themselves in space."

Dammit this guy just said there is no air on the moon and then says that the "Rocket Engine" on the craft would blow all the dust away.


----------



## Maat (Jul 27, 2009)

There's one reason for me to belive that man didn't went to the moon...
Have you ver done a circuit in TTL Logic?  In all my classes experiencies they sometimes didn't worked for apparently no reason... and sometimes they started to work... and there always something you forgot to think that it makes not work and when you debug you never know what it is......
They used that circuits to go to moon....I can conceive that....

But i really belive that they went to the moon...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 27, 2009)

Point a laser at the moon. There is a man-made reflector there that shines the laser back. Duh.

Oh, and use a high-powered telescope and you can see all the crap we left up there. That's right, AMERICAN'S made it to the moon baby.

SO, EAT IT!!!


----------



## Maat (Jul 27, 2009)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Point a laser at the moon. There is a man-made reflector there that shines the laser back. Duh.
> 
> Oh, and use a high-powered telescope and you can see all the crap we left up there. That's right, AMERICAN'S made it to the moon baby.
> 
> SO, EAT IT!!!



Man goes to the moon ans what it does.... left some crap and goes away....lol....man looks like dog....


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 27, 2009)

Maat said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wat.*



Spoiler



Man goes to the moon and what does he do? Leaves some crap behind and then goes away. lol. Man exhibits dog-like behavior in this way.





Spoiler


----------



## MaHe (Jul 27, 2009)

*sigh* ... not again. NASA made it to the Moon. Space 'colonization' was one of the key aspects of Cold War and flying a man there was the grand trophy. If there was a slightest doubt of it being a hoax, the Soviet Union would be first one to deny it. But they didn't - because they could observe it from Earth themselves. And they _congratulated_ the Americans for the successful landing. Remember, that was at the peak of Cold War. 

P.S.: I've watched every Lunar-landing-was-a-hoax videos there is, believe me. And it's all the same flawed, baseless conjecture. If there is one thing I despise more than religious fundamentalists, it's the crazy conspiracy theorists. I'm particulary amused when they tend to insult people with morons or sheeple. Oh, the irony.


----------

